# JoAnn's NOT going out of business...



## Rescue Mom

Read a topic yesterday about Hancock Fabrics closing all their stores. Someone mentioned JoAnn's filed bankruptcy and was closing their stores.

Just checked again and if you read the attached, JoAnn's craft stores did not file bankruptcy:

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/wilmington-de/T6KQ5HU5VVVTQQT1H

Joan Fabrics did file bankruptcy and I guess the names got mixed up:

http://www.homeandtextilestoday.com/article/373455-joan-fabrics-nears-end-of-run

Interesting...


----------



## Buttons

Did they mentions where the Corporate office was? I know where its at but I was just wondering if they did.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Their corporate office is in Hudson, Ohio - just googled it. I did not see it mentioned in the article.


----------



## CarolZ

So sad! I hate to see craft stores go out of business.


----------



## jheiens

Did anyone notice the date on that posted piece? It is April 23, *2007*.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Takes a long time for the corporate world to reorganize anything! Hopefully it is on the positive side for Jo Ann's because the LQS here are really expensive.


----------



## Buttons

Rescue Mom said:


> Their corporate office is in Hudson, Ohio - just googled it. I did not see it mentioned in the article.


I know its there because I worked for Joann's for three years but I was wondering if it was in the article. I figure if it wasn't mention maybe its not going to close. I'll have to go up there and talk to my friends there.


----------



## Punkin51

I am so glad they aren't closing.


----------



## kiwiannie

I hate to see craft shops closing. :-(


----------



## klrober

It's also sad to see LYS close...


----------



## beaz

One of our Joann stores recently moved into a huge new location in Algonquin, IL and the other in St. Charles, IL also is open.


----------



## Jnelson-1947

I like Joann's but their yarn selection in my store has gone downhill.


----------



## Krykit

Rescue Mom said:


> Read a topic yesterday about Hancock Fabrics closing all their stores. Someone mentioned JoAnn's filed bankruptcy and was closing their stores.
> 
> Just checked again and if you read the attached, JoAnn's craft stores did not file bankruptcy:
> 
> http://www.topix.com/forum/city/wilmington-de/T6KQ5HU5VVVTQQT1H
> 
> Joan Fabrics did file bankruptcy and I guess the names got mixed up:
> 
> http://www.homeandtextilestoday.com/article/373455-joan-fabrics-nears-end-of-run
> 
> Interesting...


Disappointing ~ I have ordered many things from Hancock Fabrics in the past. I would be crushed if Joann's closed. I buy a lot of fabric as well as yarn. The yarn selection in the store I go to is very good. They seem to expand their selection rather than diminish it.


----------



## Casper1

Most of the stores have started their own line of yarn.
Not what you are used too!


----------



## dianes1717

Darn!! 
If anyone deserves to go bankrupt it is JoAnns. Customer service is nonexistent, the store's a mess, the managers are rude and company "policies" differ between stores.

I vote with my pocketbook. JoAnns hasn't gotten a dime from me for several years. I'll order on line and even pay a little more to avoid giving them my money.


----------



## Willoughby

dianes1717 said:


> Darn!!
> If anyone deserves to go bankrupt it is JoAnns. Customer service is nonexistent, the store's a mess, the managers are rude and company "policies" differ between stores.
> 
> I vote with my pocketbook. JoAnns hasn't gotten a dime from me for several years. I'll order on line and even pay a little more to avoid giving them my money.


Just the opposite for me in my area. We have two great Joanns within an hour's drive. It's my "Go To" for yarn. The staff is extremely helpful in both stores and they always have a great yarn selection.


----------



## Montana Gramma

dianes1717 said:


> Darn!!
> If anyone deserves to go bankrupt it is JoAnns. Customer service is nonexistent, the store's a mess, the managers are rude and company "policies" differ between stores.
> 
> I vote with my pocketbook. JoAnns hasn't gotten a dime from me for several years. I'll order on line and even pay a little more to avoid giving them my money.


Oh I am glad we have the opposite experience here, they are helpful and most are knowledgeable. Only come across one with a strange attitude in many, many years and I try not to go to her till.


----------



## Lovemygreys

I live very close to the coorprate office and attached to it is the JoAnnes I go to. Never heard anything about closing and still get the flyers and coupons.


----------



## cbjllinda

I like our joanns. there are not a lot of employees but they work hard to help everyone .


----------



## kdamato55

My heart is broken over Hancock going out of business. I willnot shop at JoAnns. Every time I have gone in there, there is some sort of dispute over what's on sale and what's not, even when it's in the brochure they send out. I have even ordered on line and had conformation #s, then the next day they say that the item I ordered is out of stock and they will come up with the exact same item at a more expensive price. This store and the stores around Round Rock desparately need a staff do over. I guess I'm going to have to go to the LQS or LYS.


----------



## AnnaZ

I prefer Hancock over JoAnn for fabrics! Can't believe they are closing :-(


----------



## Mollie

Jnelson-1947 said:


> I like Joann's but their yarn selection in my store has gone downhill.


The same thing happened to the local Michael's. Makes JoAnn's yarn selection look pretty good!


----------



## CarlySueP

Love JoAnn's for fabric and the gals in my local store are wonderful. Made all my curtains with their fabric and help. But the yarn selection is poor. I buy on-line as there is no LYS within 30 miles.


----------



## susandkline

dianes1717 said:


> Darn!!
> If anyone deserves to go bankrupt it is JoAnns. Customer service is nonexistent, the store's a mess, the managers are rude and company "policies" differ between stores.
> 
> I vote with my pocketbook. JoAnns hasn't gotten a dime from me for several years. I'll order on line and even pay a little more to avoid giving them my money.


JoAnn's near me is quite the opposite of what you describe. Perhaps if you notify JoAnn's of your experience, they will look into that particular store.


----------



## CarlySueP

susandkline said:


> JoAnn's near me is quite the opposite of what you describe. Perhaps if you notify JoAnn's of your experience, they will look into that particular store.


I agree with susandkline. The staff at JoAnn's near me has been very friendly and helpful. Contacting JoAnn's Corporate about your local store is a good idea.


----------



## Sheril

My dil and I LOVED Joann's. We both had access to a store not 1/2 hour from me, and right on the way home from work for her. This store, in Auburn, NY, was the highest profitable store, near us, in 2 counties......and corporate CLOSED THEM!!! The two remaining opened stores are about an hour away from me, and not anywhere near my dil, so, sadly, we will NOT be shopping Joann' any longer????????????


----------

